# question for emt's in Indiana



## Ducati_Fan (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got off of a run and had a question about something! 
We were transporting a pt. that had an IV and from what i was taught, basics cant transport patients  
that are on meds through IV. Is this true? I have had nurse after nurse tell me otherwise, but i think 
they are juust trying to get me to take the patient off of their hands! 

thanks!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 3, 2010)

Basics can transport pts that have a lock, normal saline, D5W, banana bags, and potassium under a certain amount, although I cannot recall what that is off the top of my head.  If any of these were started in the field, the paramedic must transport the pt.  A basic can only take these pts if they are doing IFT.

I used to know where the code was found to verify this.  I will see if I can still find it.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 3, 2010)

Here ya go (found here):

This non-rule policy statement has been adopted pursuant Indiana Code 4-22-7-7 and does not have the effect of law or
represent a formal decision or final action of the Indiana Emergency Medical Services Commission. This nonrule policy statement
interprets, supplements, or implements a statute or rule; or specifies a policy that the Indiana Emergency Medical Services
Commission relies upon to enforce a statute or rule, conduct an audit or investigation to determine compliance with a statute or rule,
or impose a sanction for violation of a statute or rule. This nonrule policy statement shall be used in conjunction with applicable
laws. It does not replace laws, and if it conflicts with these laws, the laws shall control. A revision to this nonrule policy statement
may be put into effect by the Indiana Emergency Medical Services Commission once the revised nonrule policy statement is made
available for public inspection and copying. The Indiana Emergency Medical Services Commission will submit revisions to the
Indiana Register for publication.
I. INTRODUCTION
The Emergency Medical Services Commission recognizes the increasing numbers of medical-device-dependent patients. EMTs
and Advanced EMTs may transport these patients.
Long-term care providers should stop central venous and enteral on-going infusions prior to transport by the EMT or Advanced
EMT. EMTs and Advanced EMTs shall not manipulate these devices unless directed to do so by medical control.
II. POLICY
EMTs and Advanced EMTs may transport any of the following under control of the provider organization’s medical director:
• PCA Pump with any medication or fluid infusing
• Medication infusing via a closed, locked system
• A central catheter that is clamped off
• A patient with a feeding tube that is clamped off
• A patient with a Holter monitor
• A patient with a peripheral IV infusing vitamins
• IV fluids infusing through a peripheral IV via gravity or an infusing system that allows the technician to change the rate of
infusion are limited to D5W, Lactated Ringers, Sodium Chloride (0.9% or less), Potassium Chloride (20mEq or less for EMTs,
40mEq or less for Advanced EMTs)
The provider organization’ s medical director may approve additional devices at his discretion.
The following are determined by the Emergency Medical Services Commission to require paramedic level transportation:
• Medication infusing through a peripheral or central IV or fluid infusing through a central IV via gravity or an infusing system
that allows the operator or assistant to change the rate of infusion
• A patient with a chest tube
• A patient with a continuous feeding tube
• A vent dependent patient


----------

